# Кто видел такое?



## Игорь Зинчук (20 Июл 2006)

Случай из практики....


----------



## Helen (21 Июл 2006)

*Кто видел такое :-0?*

Я такое вижу впервые!
Но все же попрошу прокомментировать... подробней, если можно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (24 Июл 2006)

*Кто видел такое :-0?*

Травма в детстве, много лет назад. Сейчас конкрисценция с С2 по С6. Из жалоб - только периодическое онемение к руках . В статусе полные ок, представляете?


----------



## Helen (24 Июл 2006)

*Кто видел такое :-0?*

Я думала, - по крайней мере - сразу после катастрофы пациент!


----------



## Анатолий (24 Июл 2006)

*Кто видел такое :-0?*

ДААААааааа!!!
  Это очень  интересно. Неужели только онемение.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (25 Июл 2006)

*Кто видел такое :-0?*

Ага... ходит, работает в химчистке


----------



## Анатолий (3 Авг 2006)

*Кто видел такое :-0?*

Это ОТЛИЧНО!
Здоровья этому пациенту!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Ноя 2013)

Доктора, кто видел такое?


----------



## vbl15 (28 Ноя 2013)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Посмотреть вложение 39953 Доктора, кто видел такое?


 
Приятный сюрприз при переднем доступе


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Ноя 2013)

Главное, что клиники ни какой, случайная находка.


----------

